# Guy smith gun shop...near akron



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Has anyone herd or used this guy to repair your guns. he is near springfield lake


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont know that name , but there is a gunsmith in that area of town that is also a member here on ogf that i would highly recomend. c.kieth


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes Guy Smith Gun repair is at the end of Oaks and Wychwood in Springfield TWP. his shop is around back of his house. 330-733-8870 tell him I said hi- I know him - Rustyhooks thanks again for the compliment !


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I will do so, my dad dropped off a handgun year and a half ago every time my dad called him he said dont call me i will call you. Tryed to call him a few times and i finally got in touch with him he said he couldnt fix the gun and that i could pick it up he was unsure if he wanted to charge my father for the work im unsure of this guy i personally wouldnt recommend him . I think his age is getting the best of him


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I used this guy quite a few years ago with good results. We took a Winchester out behind the shop and fired it a couple times to check it out.
I bet the neighbors love that. He's in a residential area. He's gotta be getting up there in years.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

He replaced a firing pin for me along time ago. Nice enough guy. Small shop reasonable price. There is a very good gunsmith in Loudonville if you have some precision work or want to trick out your gun. He is more of a machinist by trade.


----------

